
WeWork-owned Meetup confirms restructuring, layoffs - minimaxir
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/04/wework-owned-meetup-confirms-restructuring-layoffs/
======
llampx
Meetup has gone from a place where you could actually find people who shared
your interests and to develop long-term friendships, to a place where lonely
singles try to find love or a one-night stand, or you can go to "profesional
tech meetups" where companies try to hire you under the guise of sharing
interesting tech experiences.

------
KFC_Manager
Does anyone have better alternatives to meetup? Apart from the salesy events I
still find plently of good events. I use it for pickup tennis games, hiking
groups and the off data science meetup.

------
planetzero
After they restructured their payments so anyone that RSVPs to a meetup needs
to pay $1, I don't think the site will last much longer. They should have
fired the person that made that decision.

~~~
distances
> anyone that RSVPs to a meetup needs to pay $1

Not sure what you mean by this. Article doesn't mention anything like that,
and it's definitely not a current feature.

~~~
laurex
Reported as a "trial" strategy recently.
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/15/20893343/meetup-users-
fu...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/15/20893343/meetup-users-furious-new-
rsvp-payment-test)

~~~
distances
Well that's patently stupid. Hard to believe more than 5% of attendees would
be willing to pay a penny for a signup.

Also, the $200M valuation is bonkers, there's no moat and no reasonable
earning potential. Meetup should be a small scale self-funding service.

